# Need Advice For Expert Level Skiis



## NYDrew (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok, the Dynastars are totally dead, and I'm having a lot of trouble finding exact replacements.  I'm starting to look into alternates.  What I want is a ski that has:

A turn radius less then 15 meters.  Ultra-Stiff.  Most likely to be a slalom ski.  I actually ski more moguls and woods but also like to sometimes just lay them on edge on a steep groomer. Crashstar is fun too on boring days.

I Prefere this ski to be able to accept Look P14's with or without the riser. Also I have Atomic SX412's, and Salomon 850's (I prefere not the 850's).

Skis I have been Looking at:
Dynastar Omeglass Speed 63 (obviously)04 157
Dynastar Omeglass Comp 64  all years 165
Atomic SL9, SL11  not decided yet
Vokyl 5 Stars (I'll demo these myself) not deciede
RaceTiger SL Racing and the Stock  165 for the stock
Rossi World Cup oversize and stock SL cant decide

Please tell me what model year and size you are specifically referring to on your recommendations.  This is important.

Thanks everyone.  This is a rough time we got 15 days to figure this out before I go to smuggs for 2 weeks.  And its got to be in budget!  Already bought a full set of gear this season. (stupid fire)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2006)

there is a SKI TEST CENTER/Inner Boot Works shop (from SKI MAGAZINE) 100 yards from the entracne of Smuggs...my suggestion is give them a call before you go, from what i remember, they carry most of those skis..that way you can demo them all while you are at smuggs and buy what works...why rush a purchase???


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 21, 2006)

This is a rush purchase.  I need my skiis to work at smuggs the first day I am there.  I also don't feel comfortable borrowing my bosses skiis everyday...I just dont like to borrow things that cost a lot.

The sooner the better.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 22, 2006)

just go down to the SKI Center the first moring early and demo...or demo right at the mountain, 3 Mountain Sports right at the Smuggs base demos some nice skis, i checked them out in Jan when i was there for a week..I just dont understand making a rush $600-800 purchase on a set of skis you might not like or work for you.....


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> This is a rush purchase.  I need my skiis to work at smuggs the first day I am there.  I also don't feel comfortable borrowing my bosses skiis everyday...I just dont like to borrow things that cost a lot.
> 
> The sooner the better.



Certification exam?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you going for vactation, work, exam??


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 22, 2006)

Work, i got hired to help at smuggs ski school for busy season, which just happens to correspond with my spring break.

Should be fun.  Probably getting the rossi Z9's.  One of my bosses is going to sell me her old ones which are a perfect size for me and in great shape.  Hope I like them.


----------



## skibum9995 (Feb 22, 2006)

I ski on the P60 SL Race Stock and I absolutely love them. I haven't skied on the Racetigers yet, but from everything I have found online the race stock models are pretty much identical. The race stock version has 2 sheets on titanium as opposed to 1 in the regular model adding to the stiffness. It also has a vertical sidewall that provides amazing grip. I don't think you can go wrong with the Volkls.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 23, 2006)

Due to financing I had to go with this years Rossi Z9.  My boss used them for about 5 days over 3 monthes and their only costing me $350.  It hurts but Dynastar was almost double that.  At least I now have the coolest rock skiis around.


----------



## Catul (Feb 23, 2006)

You did want a short radius ski, the Z9 should be absolutely perfect for you!  I demo'd them and found them a little too turny, but my preference is for faster GS turns.  They're apparently pretty stable at speed too.


----------



## zamboniman (Feb 23, 2006)

Catul, if you dont mind me asking, what ski did you go with instead of the Rossi Z9.  The reason I ask is I like doing GS turns also, and I've tried the Z9, and today tried the Elan Ripstick, very stiff ski, solid in high speed turns, very heavy, not a quick turning ski, a little to heavy and stiff for me, and also the Elan Magfire 10, very stable at high speeds, grabs well on ice, loves mid range turns, still a little stiff.  Just curios what you went with.  Im looking for something that can also handle crud.

Let me know,
Zamboniman


----------



## Catul (Feb 23, 2006)

zamboniman said:
			
		

> what ski did you go with instead of the Rossi Z9



I liked the Volkl 5 Star best - check out *this thread *where I described my experience with the skis I demo'd that day.  I ordered the Volkl S5, which replaces the 5 Star for the 2006-2007 season, still waiting for them to come in (any day now!).

Feel free to post in that thread and I'll elaborate on anything I can.

Hope that helps...


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, I tried out the SS 5 stars and I rate them as the best all mountain ski I ever tried.  Made great GS turns, capable to make short turns, but I short turn so often that it was just too much work.

RX8's were awesome too for that, I bet the RX9's are even better.

Looking foward to these Z9's, i hope they are more durable then some other all mountain skiis ive tried in the past.


----------

